# PT really boggy this morning



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anyone else been experiencing exceptionally "boggy" behavior by PT today. I'm not even sure this message will load up.

This morning PT has not been loading completely or has taken five minutes to load. Reminds me of the old days of dial up. I have Verizon FiOS.

And when it does decide to load, many times when I hit a thread my browser informs it cannot connect to site. This has happened on all browsers on this machine and with my lappy.

Contractor Talk does load fine as do other sites. I am sure many others have not experienced any issues, but I'm wonder who has. Maybe it's a Verizon thing, maybe it's a Masshole thing, maybe it's just me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW, That post took three minutes to load, but this on just one minute, 

EDIT, second attempt to edit this one. It loaded in less than a minute, but the first edit did not load


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Seems fine here.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have noticed some jerkyness the last couple days on my dell at work. Not so much on the Mac at home.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

..Even my Nook browser works better with PT then the Dell.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bill, I hate to break this to you but PT is working just fine. The other two reasons I can think of this happening to you are:

1. The recreational stimulants/depressants of your past are catching up with you. Zoning out......

2. Old age is making it's presence known in some form of narcolepsy...which as you get older you call a mid-day nap.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

3. you clicked on the link that said "Paint Talk Winner"...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Fine for me delete your cookies maybe, or you could eat your cookies.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks all, it's still slow and Jake can't get it on his iTouch.

I think I'll LOOSE my cookies, John :thumbup:

Now obviously the only people who are responding are those who are having no probs. Like the MC at a concert saying, "If you can't hear me, raise your hand"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, now that reply loaded right up, but opening the thread took about two minutes


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, now that reply loaded right up, but opening the thread took about two minutes

And this one is not loading


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Could be the provider.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

the owners are tweaking the site, running new codes, wrong codes and having to undo the oopsie.
Vbulletin is good fun to tweak, go to their forums and read some of the fail threads.

laggy here.


----------



## Fictitious Character (Oct 12, 2010)

No problems for me, I run cable not sure if that is part of your problem or not.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

No, rather snappy today actually.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Try a diff browser maybe.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have tried different browsers and computers. All the same. Sometimes real normal like, and then the connection just drops off.

I am now going through a free proxy (dtunnel) and it is normal. It's obviously my ISP or my IP address that is causing some issues, but only with PT. 

It's a real pain using this proxy. Pop up adds and obnoxious banner ads that invade the menus and toolbars. 

But at least I can post almost normally. 

BTW, Wise, I have administrated a vBulletin site. I know many of the tweaks, hacks, and other tools. This issue is Verizon based.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> But at least I can post almost normally.


I'll be waiting for that!:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> I'll be waiting for that!:jester:


You plan to live a long life ????


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, my christmas present was short lived. I'm back on the proxy. The latest trace route showed many "request timed out" down in Texas. Must be they know I'm one of those northern LIB-ER-AL types <GRIN>

Absolutely NOTHING is getting through to wingatesolutions.com


----------

